# Leonard Cohen ist tot



## Harry1982 (11 Nov. 2016)

Da denkt man das Jahr ist fast vorbei und es kann nicht mehr viel passieren und schon geht ein weiterer großer Künstler 


*Leonard Norman Cohen*, kanadischer Singer-Songwriter, Dichter und Schriftsteller verstarb am 07.11.2016 im Alter von 82 Jahren.


Leonard Cohen stirbt im Alter von 82 Jahren | STERN.de

Leonard Cohen: Zehn Songs für die Ewigkeit - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Den meisten dürfte er bekannt sein durch seinen Song *Hallelujah* (Hier in einer grandiosen Live-Version). Es existieren zahlreiche Coverversionen anderer Musiker, die in vielen Filmen und Fernsehserien verwendet wurden.


*RIP Leonard*


----------



## axam (11 Nov. 2016)

Er war ohne Übertreibung einer der genialsten Musiker des 20. Jahrhunderts. Mach's gut, Großer.


----------



## 261690 (11 Nov. 2016)

und wieder einer der großen der dieses jahr in die "erde" kommt

da ist das neue album ja sein "schlußwort"


----------



## Apus72 (12 Nov. 2016)

Für mich war 'Everybody knows' immer DER L.C. Song.

RIP !


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Nov. 2016)

Die großen Musiker sterben und was bleibt ist so ein REP-Müll


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (13 Nov. 2016)

Schade um ihn


----------

